# Boots with Big/Low J bars?



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im in the market for some new boots. My old ones are too big 

Whenever I try on boots, even if they are a very tight fit on me (small size), I always feel like the jbars arent big enough. I can wiggle my foot around and I am trying to reduce that as much as possible. I never really feel like the J bars are really holding me down/locking me in.

Are there any boots/brands that put hefty Jbars in? Or are designed for smaller ankles maybe? Or are known to have Really good heel hold.

I tryed on Ride, burton (though I didnt like em at all and would hate to buy burton), and K2. Any other good brands to try on/make sure I don't miss? I know theres 32 and salomon. Anything else good?


Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nitro boots


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> nitro boots


Those are the only ones I didn't try cuz Im like - nitro must suck. lol

Ill try those wen i go back.

They didn't have any 32 in my size. Another shop might have it i have to see.

Ok 32 and Nitro are on my list to try now. Thanks

oh yea i also really want boots with a speed lacing system(boa, pull cords, w.e). 

Anything else?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

whats the jbar in boots? :dunno:
________
SelenaCutie


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> whats the jbar in boots? :dunno:


j-bar prevents heel lift. other companies call it different things.

i went on a journey the other day and tried on 15 pairs of boots. although they didn't fit my foot celsius boots had really good heal hold. i ended up with some 09 northwave decades. unbelievably comfortable and definitely another brand to try. remember to try and find 09 models if you can...save you a ton of money.

i tried on 2010 northwaves and loved them. found the same boot in an 09 model and aside from cosmetic changes they're the same thing. saved over a 100 bucks.

**and remember if you try a boot on and it doesn't have awesome heel hold you can add heel lifts. they go in the liner under the footbed and take up some room in the boot. really helps with lift.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

w3iiipu said:


> whats the jbar in boots? :dunno:


They look like little L or J. Image below for you.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ughh i forgot to try on nitro.

I ended up getting Ride boots.

Salomons felt AWESOME! but the construction felt super cheap and they were a little iffy.

Unfortunately, no shops sells celsius or noorthwave (in my area)

thx


----------

